# colt envy



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Shot my friends colt government rail gun yesterday and THEN he revealed what was done to make it shoot like an Ed Brown 9mm not the .colt .45 acp he gave me to try

he had colt custom work on the recoil system. I have an itch to get a colt gold cup trophy and was wondering what modifications could be made to make that gun shoot like his?. I never modify my guns. I have tried simple stuff in the past and it never works out right. I would have a gunsmith do the work. 

Still wondering what might have to be changed and how much that would cost. Any work over 1200 dollars--and I might as well just get another Ed brown.I am looking for simple(if possible) stuff which will improve the feels of the gun while in use(decreased recoil, better follow up shooting...)

I was thinking something like a full length guide rod, maybe a double recoil spring? not sure what would change the gun to shoot like a 9mm instead of a ,.45 acp

thoughts?

thanks


rob


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

What did your friend do to the govt model.?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

A full length guide rod (unless its tungsten) has zero benefit in a 1911. 

There's a lot of things that can be done to alter the recoil impulse.

Different recoil springs and a different firing pin stop are two things can alter it right off.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

There are no gimmicks (I call 'em "Miracles of the Week") that can replace consistent practice and the resulting improvement of your shooting skills.
If your .45 recoils unpleasantly, just learn to better control its recoil. Besides, a full-size, full-weight 1911 has a really "soft" and easily-controlled recoil impulse.

There really is nothing that any gunsmith can do, that will _materially_ change the 1911's recoil.
Spring changes might do a little bit, but not much.
Well, maybe one could add a lot more mass to the gun...but then how would you carry it?

It is highly probably that the pleasure of your experience with your friend's pistol was based more upon its novelty, than on any real, practical difference from your own gun.
Assuming better sights than G.I., just about any 1911 is easier to shoot than most of the new "plastic fantastic" weapons, and is acceptably accurate out to about 20 yards.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

pic said:


> What did your friend do to the govt model.?


THAT is the 1,000,000 ? He related to me that a friend sent it to Colt custom for him and he had "recoil system work done" The trigger feels standard( works fine for me). the gun was VERY accurate--like the semi customs(wc, nhc, eb,lb) would shoot. almost NO recoil--thus the comparison to my Ed Brown 9mm. I was hoping someone who really knows 1911s would know what was done or what I can do to replicate that gun


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> There are no gimmicks (I call 'em "Miracles of the Week") that can replace consistent practice and the resulting improvement of your shooting skills.
> If your .45 recoils unpleasantly, just learn to better control its recoil. Besides, a full-size, full-weight 1911 has a really "soft" and easily-controlled recoil impulse.
> 
> There really is nothing that any gunsmith can do, that will _materially_ change the 1911's recoil.
> ...


SOMETHING was done by colt--to that gun Steve--

I have no issue with .45 acp. I actually love it and shoot it better than my 9mm most of the time. I wa s just amazed how this gun felt and shot.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

thanks VA marine(and thanks for your service).. recoil spring was my 1st idea..firing pin stop--now that is something to check out

do you think a heavier spring helped this gun shoot as it did?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

boatdoc173 said:


> THAT is the 1,000,000 ? He related to me that a friend sent it to Colt custom for him and he had "recoil system work done" The trigger feels standard( works fine for me). the gun was VERY accurate--like the semi customs(wc, nhc, eb,lb) would shoot. almost NO recoil--thus the comparison to my Ed Brown 9mm. I was hoping someone who really knows 1911s would know what was done or what I can do to replicate that gun


Gotcha, I misunderstood , I thought you already knew when you wrote ("and then he revealed ")
Sorry
Pic
:smt1099


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Is your Ed brown 9mm a full size ,, all steel frame 1911 ?


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

pic said:


> Is your Ed brown 9mm a full size ,, all steel frame 1911 ?


My ed brown is a full sized steel framed gun-softest shooting 9mm 1911 I own

bTW--the answers from colt-- they used a dual spring recoil set up--it can be bought in the near future @ brownells(kind of like glocks dual spring set up I believe also Colt uses it in the defender).They must have done more work on his gun, but to get a softer recoiling .45acp, these answers work for me

the answer from wolff springs--get a 330 od recoil guide rod and a # 16 single recoil spring-- either or both of these solutions may be my answer. The Colts are great guns for production guns and these parts should make the feel like a 9mm when I shoot the one I buy


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I was checking out some tri stage(I think,lol.) springs on you tube . 

The only issue in my opinion ,, would be the timing and reliability.

I think the full and long slides will manage the differences in timing very well in the 1911 platform..

:smt1099


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Here it is, there are a few other links


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Here's some more info on the firing pin stop.

http://rangehot.com/reduced-radius-firing-pin-stop-1911/


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

VAMarine said:


> Here's some more info on the firing pin stop.
> 
> Reduced Radius Firing Pin Stop for 1911


thanks for the info

very interesting take on this issue and a nice easy solution


----------

